# Steam in Whitby



## -Oy- (Oct 22, 2018)

Standard 4 No76079 pulls out of Whitby with the 10:00 for Pickering this morning. Just over the pedestrian level crossing from our holiday cottage.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh ok - my bad. I forgot you folks don't like train photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2018)

Not true...I adore steam train pictures...any trains really..... I love that one.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 28, 2018)

I see that everyday in my kitchen when I'm cooking.
No....j/k  :lofl:

Very nice, Oy.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2018)

I love train photos Oy.. I use to ride them back in the 40s to visit my dad.


----------

